# [SOLVED] alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem



## sbrobbs (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello,

Can anybody help I have an alienware aurora M9700 r1 which came with vista home premium ( which I hate won't run older games.) I asked alienware support what I needed to do to install Xp pro sp2 on a new hard drive.They said I need to change some bios settings and won't tell me what because I bought the system second hand. They said I could call dell presto to get help with the install but when I looked they want to charge me for thier help.
So I tried to install it anyway and seemed to work until I tried to install the drivers eg chipset etc using installshield setup file. This came up with error 6003
telling me to:
close any running programs
empty temporary folder
check internet connection.

I have never seen this before.
any help much appreciated.

I also got a diagnostic software from user guides that should have shown what was on the m9700 so they could customize an autorun driver disk but this would not work. all I got was a black window for a split second then nothing. (this software worked when tried on my desktop pc) 
I still have the vista drive. and will go to dell presto if I have to.(last resort)

I have never had any problems ever installing OS systems is their some strange about alienware systems.
Any help much appreciated

Steve

ps sent a email to alienware pr and told them what I thought of their customer support.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

If the Bios allows set the hard drive to IDE mode. To install Sata Raid drivers on XP you need to slipstream the drivers on to the XP install disk. Looking at the Alienware D/L publoc site it appears you need to select each driver from a list of all the drivers they have ever used, id the password protected area specific to your laptop different? 
The driver disk that came with the laptop probably does not contain XP drivers only Vista drivers.


----------



## sbrobbs (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

Hi wrench97

I thought you only did this if it could not find the hard drive It found my sata drive and installed xp pro sp2 from disc but won't install the xp drivers that I downloaded from the alienware site.

cheers
sbrobbs


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

That would be the only Bios setting to install XP, if you have XP? installed then it's not needed. Did you install the chipset drivers for the motherboard(Chipset first then video)?


----------



## sbrobbs (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

Thats the problem as in my first message the installshield exe to load the chip set drivers file comes up with the error 6003 so I cannot install the the first one which is the chipset.

sbrobbs


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

In the Device Manager, Right click on My Computer, Select Properties, On the Hardware Tab click on Device Manager, Right Click on the error (Yellow Question mark), Then on Properties, Then on the Details Tab.
A window will open and under Device Instance ID it will list the DEV/VEN#.

Do this for all the yellow question marks.

Do know if it's a Intel or Nvidia chipset motherboard?


----------



## sbrobbs (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

Nvidia chipset.

this is what I get on the details tabs for other devices with the yellow question mark.
base system device

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_2052161F&REV-0A\4&31AECDFC&0&3348

base system device

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_2052161F&REV-01\4&31AECDFC&0&3348

BCM92045NMD

USB\VID-0A5C&PID_2101\5&3431B5FC&0&1

ETHERNET CONTROLLER

PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8185&SUBSYS_822510EC&REV-20\4&31AECDFC&0&5048

ETHERNET CONTROLLER

PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4363&SUBSYS_2054161F&REV-12\4&9966ECC&0&0060

MULTI MEDIA AUDIO CONTROLLER

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0059&SUBSYS_2052161F&REV-A2\3&267A616A&0&20

PCI MEMORY CONTROLLER

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_005E&SUBSYS_2052161F&REV-A3\3&267A616A&0&00

PCI MODEM

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0058&SUBSYS_2052161F&REV-A2\3&267A616A&0&21

SM BUS CONTROLLER

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0052&SUBSYS_2052161F&REV-A3\3&267A616A&0&09

USB2.0 CAMERA

USB\VID-0402&PID_5602\5&35E206CF&0&9

VIDEO CONTROLLER (VGA COMPATIBLE)

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_2052161F&REV-A1\4&5F83F54&0&0070

HOPE THIS MAKES SENSE.

regards

sbrobbs


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*



sbrobbs said:


> Nvidia chipset.
> 
> this is what I get on the details tabs for other devices with the yellow question mark.
> base system device
> ...


The 10DE Ven code is for the Nvidia Chipset I think this is the driver> http://aliendl.alienware.com/Mobile/m9700/m9700_Chipset_6.70.zip
Install it first then the Video recheck the device manager you'll probably only need to install the Ricoh card reader and wireless drivers above.


----------



## sbrobbs (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

thanks for the links but how do I install the drivers if the setup.exe file that installshield created to install the chipset drivers comes up with the error 6003

telling me to:
close any running programs
empty temporary folder
check internet connection.

regards

sbrobbs


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have any antivirus/malware programs installed?

Look for C: \Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701 folder and delete it rerun the installer.


----------



## sbrobbs (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

no antivirus/maleware this was a clean install of xp pro
have C:\program files\common files\installshield\driver\9\intel32 but this might be because I tried various way to get this working.
But no path as you show.

sbrobbs


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

The Driver uses the installshield program to extract and run Delete the folder named driver and the subfolders.


----------



## sbrobbs (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

deleted driver folder but still same error when run setup.exe on chipset

regards
Sbrobbs


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

HI,
If you have XP installed, can you run an EVEREST report (a link is under my signature)
Attach the full report to the thread. I believe you have a Nforce 730I chipset, but I want a confirmation. Usually when it comes to downgrading (As you are) you can not run the Setup exe. file
You usually have to Extract the drivers to a folder and do a manual install of the drivers through the Device Manager.

Bill


----------



## sbrobbs (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

here is the report I hope its right.
cheers
sbrobbs


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

Hi,
I found All the drivers for you:
http://support.alienware.com/Suppor..._processed.aspx?os=WXP&cat=32&manu=8&item=873

See if these drivers will install. Install the Chipset driver first and the the CPU Driver.

Bill


----------



## sbrobbs (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

Hi bill,
I think I already downloaded these drivers is this the right method to manually install them put all extracted drivers into a folder called say M9700 go into hardware device manger right click on the devices with the yellow ? mark and then use update driver from the M9700 folder.
regards
sbrobbs


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

Yes that's correct.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*



sbrobbs said:


> Hi bill,
> I think I already downloaded these drivers is this the right method to manually install them put all extracted drivers into a folder called say M9700 go into hardware device manger right click on the devices with the yellow ? mark and then use update driver from the M9700 folder.
> regards
> sbrobbs


In a sense yes, but you have to guide the driver you are looking for to the correct folder you have for that driver

Lets do the Chipset driver first.
Extract the Chipset driver to a folder (Note the path of the folder you extarcted the driver to. The Chipset driver contains two Sub Folders (IDE and SM Bus)

The SM Bus driver must be installed first.
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error (SM Bus Controller)>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to.
You want to select the SM Bus Folder.
XP should install the driver.

Let us know if it installs.

Bill


----------



## sbrobbs (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

Hi Bill,
yes that installed if you guide me through the rest of the drivers I would be very great full as I do not want to screw this up.

cheers Steve alias sbrobbs


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

Hi Steve,
The rest of the drivers may install without issue.
Download and extract the driver to a folder
Run the setup exe file
You may have to use some of the drivers wrench97 posted (wireless)
Install the rest of the drivers in this order:
CPU Driver (second one on the list)
Video
Lan
Wireless Lan
Audio
Modem
Card reader
Hot keys
Touchpad
Blue tooth (if it applies)
Camera (if it applies)

If you run into an issue let us know.
Bill


----------



## sbrobbs (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

Hi Bill,
installed sm bus in chipset do I do anything with the IDE folder?
anyhow installed.
cpu
video (had to use manual method)
1394 ethernet adapter (wrench97 driver)
realtek RTL8185 wireless adapter (wrench97 driver)

But the second ethernet with the yellow ? mark won't find the drivers

PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4363&SUBSYS_2054161F&REV-12\4&9966ECC&0&0060

Do I need this?

Should I continue trying to install the other drivers.

thanks for the help

Steve.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

That should be the Marvell ethernet driver> http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driv...RghZ1CLHzgtnrLPkycMK22Rsyp1DdDpQBg!1214613993


----------



## sbrobbs (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

Sorry my fault downloaded wrong driver.

Steve


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

Did you get the Marvel driver to install?

What do you have left?

Bill


----------



## sbrobbs (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

Hi Bill,
yes marvell driver now installed

three left
BCM92045NMD
PCI memory controller
usb camera

I am getting a bit confused which driver is which.

Also their a two raid drivers
m5750 raid controller 
Nvdia raid controller 

I think I'll need hap with these as well.

regards
Steve.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

No need to install the raid drivers. You already installed one when you installed XP and the other is for a RAID ARRAY which you are not using.
I need to know what errors are left in the Device manager.
You may not need all the drivers in the list.
If you have a built in webcom then install the camera driver from the list. Same goes for the card reader.

Post the remaining errors you have in the device manager along with the ID #.

Bill


----------



## sbrobbs (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

Hi bill

device manager error on

PCI MEMORY CONTROLLER

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_005E&SUBSYS_2052161F&REV-A3\3&267A616A&0&00

cannot seem to find driver software

which is this on the alienware list is this the card reader.

blue tooth not going to use anyway so uninstalled.

So ony pci memory controller to fix.

regards
Steve.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

No, its not the card reader, it is part of the chipset driver SM Bus)
Hopefully you still have the Chipset driver if not redownload and extract the driver to a folder

Go to the *Device Manager*
Right click on the error (PCI MEMORY CONTROLLER)>Update
Select: *No, not this time*
Select: *Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)*
Select: *Include this location in the search*
Select: *Browse* and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to.
You want to select the *SM Bus Folder *(the *nf4sys* file is the exact one you need).
XP should install the driver.

Let us know how it goes.
Bill


----------



## sbrobbs (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

Hi Bill,

Thank you and wrench97 for all your help everything is now installed and working I even reinstalled the bluetooth (I might use it one day.)
So thanks again for your patience and help.

regards

Steve


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: alienware m9700 change vista to xp pro sp2 problem*

Glad to hear you have it ALL up and running.
I would make a backup of the drivers you used to CD for safe keeping.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

